# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Back to Grand Cayman

## rivertrash

We are headed back to Grand Cayman next week    Does anyone have any recent experience with restaurants there?  Has anyone eaten at Blue by Eric Ripert?  Is it worth the tab?

----------


## amyb

Y'all have fun, ya hear?

----------


## MIke R

cant help you there as we kissed GC goodbye when the high rises started to go up on 7 Mile Beach...

but if the Sunset House is still around, its an awesome place to get drinks and watch the sun set

----------


## rivertrash

> Y'all have fun, ya hear?



We''ll do our best.

----------


## rivertrash

> cant help you there as we kissed GC goodbye when the high rises started to go up on 7 Mile Beach...
> 
> but if the Sunset House is still around, its an awesome place to get drinks and watch the sun set



It is definitely commercialized, but it has very good memories for our daughter -- she loves that beach -- so we're going back.

----------


## MIke R

does Cayman Airlines still fly direct from Texas??..that was always a great quick trip for us from Houston

----------


## rivertrash

No more.  We have to do the DFW-MIA leg and then a second flight to GCM.

----------


## Dennis

> does Cayman Airlines still fly direct from Texas??..that was always a great quick trip for us from Houston




And gallon jugs of rum punch to make the ride smoother.

----------


## MIke R

hey those were great times for cheap flights out of Houston....Aero de Mexico had a weekend special fare of 99 bucks RT to Cabo or Acapulco or Cozemel which we did often... Cayman Airlines had a 119 RT to GC which we did every now and then..and ATA had a 159 RT to Aruba which we did every now and then as well

----------


## PIRATE40

...This may me too late, but on the North end is Papagallos...Great Italian, great service, super wine list.....Love that place.....

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for posting.  We like Papagallo, too.  Have a reservation there Friday night.  We had a fun, excellent lunch today at a funky little place in West Bay called Tim Buc Tuu.  Moroccan food in a tiny, 7-table place.  Great, friendly service.  Going to Blue, Eric Ripert's place in the Ritz Carlton, tomorrow night.

----------


## Peter NJ

RT no mini trip report? Pics? Hope you had a great time.

----------


## rivertrash

Well, I guess I should do some kind of report to bring this thread to a resolution, but have to be honest and say that if I'm going to an island in the Caribbean it should be St. Barth, not Grand Cayman.  For what it cost for a week in Cayman, we could have spent 2/3 of a week in St. Barth.    

Having said that, we had a good time being together and having a very laid back time.  Actually less hectic and stressful than back in March in St. Barth with "the posse."  

We had a good time cooking breakfasts and all but two dinners at the condo.  Two dinners out were at Pappagallo and Eric Ripert's restaurant Blue in the Ritz Carlton.  We were very disappointed by our meal at Pappagallo.  In the past we have really enjoyed it, but nothing was stellar about it this visit.  Average at best.  Blue, on the other hand, was great.  Ripert's food down there was every bit as good as that at Le Bernardin.  Service was excellent.  The room is beautiful.  It's quite a bit more casual than Le Bernardin, as would be expected.  They say they require long pants for men, but we saw several men who were not only in shorts, but raggedy shorts.  While we really enjoyed it, if I'm going to drop that kind of coin for dinner, I would rather do it in Manhattan.

As I said in an earlier post, one of the real "finds" on this trip was a little place called Tim Buc Too.  Excellent lunch in a fun atmosphere.  Another place we had never been and just loved is a place called Sunshine Grill.  We liked it as a lunch place, although lots of people like it for dinner as well.  They had great sandwiches and burgers and they are known for their fish tacos.  They were good, but I prefer those at Mango's in Red Cliff, CO.

On the non-food front, Cecie and I enjoyed long walks on the beach and people watching.  Thank God we were not at the Ritz Carlton -- very crowded and sardine-like beach.  The girls had lots of time on the beach and in the water hanging on to floats, while I did some reading.

OK.  Overall it wasn't bad.  It's really too bad I can't go anywhere without making comparisons!

----------


## MIke R

thanks for sharing...I loved loved loved Sunset House back in the day

----------

